# Perhaps 48 hours to delete or edit a post is still too long



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2017)

See this thread. Looks like a bunch of people talking to themselves because the posts they were responding to were all deleted by the poster. Do we really need 48 hours to edit a post. I think an hour is good to catch those typos and such.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow! There have been only two (2)  hits on this topics.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2017)

I like that the OP has 48 hours to edit/delete/modify. Yes, sometimes an OP will delete his post making the rest of the thread kind of weird, but those are the chances we take. Having 48 hours makes it nice to, for instance, delete a rental or sale or giveaway post if the item is taken or disposed of in the first 2 days.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I like that the OP has 48 hours to edit/delete/modify. Yes, sometimes an OP will delete his post making the rest of the thread kind of weird, but those are the chances we take. Having 48 hours makes it nice to, for instance, delete a rental or sale or giveaway post if the item is taken or disposed of in the first 2 days.


A simple followup post does the same thing. I think my issue with Xenforo is that it is to easy to reply without quoting.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> A simple followup post does the same thing. I think my issue with Xenforo is that it is to easy to reply without quoting.


It 'does the same thing' in the same way as a refund does the same thing as a rescission. An additional post is not the same thing as deleting it like it never happened. Really, I don't care a whit one way or another. It was just an opinion.


----------



## philemer (May 12, 2017)

I think 48 hrs is a minimum for editing your posts.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2017)

philemer said:


> I think 48 hrs is a minimum for editing your posts.


You are provided with 48 hours to edit your posts on TUG. I am not sure exactly what one would need to edit a post from today on Monday, but I suppose it is how it is currently setup. I can perhaps understand deleting a Bargain Deal or Distress listing if taken rather quickly, but that is about it. Of every forum that I post on, this is the only one that allows up to 48 hours. Some of them are only a few minutes, mainly to allow for fixing typos.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2017)

What happened to the Delete post function?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2017)

appears something changed with the upgrade to xen...looking into it.

you should be able to EDIT posts for 48 hours...just not delete them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 13, 2017)

By me, 48 hours is fine. 

I remember when TUG-BBS added the 48-hr limit.  Before that, originators could make changes indefinitely, without limit.  What triggered the change was a long & contentious discussion (over something that seemed important at the time but that I can't even remember now) from which after a week or so 1 of the participants went back & deleted everything from all of that participants' own entries, leaving major holes in the back & forth for anyone trying to follow along or get in on the discussion.  After that, the Grand Pro installed the 48-hr limit, & the rest is history. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (May 13, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> What happened to the Delete post function?


On our previous vBulletin board deletion was not permitted, just editing within the designated time limit.  This is because deletion of the initial post in a thread will remove the entire thread.  We intended to carry this over to this Xenforo installation as well but it required a separate setting that was inadvertently overlooked.  The oversight allowing users to delete their own posts was discovered today (as a result of the thread you're reading now, actually) and this capability was removed.


----------



## Lydlady (May 13, 2017)

What if someone starts a thread and there are no replies? Can it still be deleted? I know this is unlikely but still possible.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2017)

no


----------



## MuranoJo (May 18, 2017)

Lydlady said:


> What if someone starts a thread and there are no replies? Can it still be deleted? I know this is unlikely but still possible.


Heck, if that happens to me, I just come back and talk amongst myself.   (I've done it before.)


----------



## Passepartout (May 18, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> Heck, if that happens to me, I just come back and talk amongst myself.   (I've done it before.)


It's OK unless you argue with yourself.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 25, 2018)

Makai Guy said:


> On our previous vBulletin board deletion was not permitted, just editing within the designated time limit.  This is because deletion of the initial post in a thread will remove the entire thread.  We intended to carry this over to this Xenforo installation as well.  The oversight allowing users to delete their own posts was discovered today (as a result of the thread you're reading now, actually) and this capability was removed.


So is the ability to delete posts back?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 25, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> So is the ability to delete posts back?


No, see post 11 in the thread you're reading now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 25, 2018)

Makai Guy said:


> No, see post 11 in the thread you're reading now.


I saw that it was removed back in 2017, but my screen shot was from a post I made today.

_ETA: May have been a glitch, because this post does not have the Delete link._


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2018)

I was able to delete a post on the Sightings Forum this morning.
The option doesn’t appear on this forum.

It’s still showing the option on another post I made this morning (see attachment).


----------



## plpgma (Nov 27, 2018)

Ha!  Aside from the TUG BBS, I don't meddle in social networking -- but I do think it's funny that this particular post from 2017 is still being discussed here in 2018!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 27, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I saw that it was removed back in 2017, but my screen shot was from a post I made today.
> 
> _ETA: May have been a glitch, because this post does not have the Delete link._


I see the one cited by alwysonvac also was in the Sightings forum.   And when you DON'T see the delete option you're in a public forum?

The permissions in the Private forums were not set the same as the public forums, and nobody has noticed it in the two years we've been on Xenforo.  I've now adjusted the permissions in Sightings/Distressed.   Let us know if you run into any problems.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 27, 2018)

plpgma said:


> Ha!  Aside from the TUG BBS, I don't meddle in social networking -- but I do think it's funny that this particular post from 2017 is still being discussed here in 2018!


I went back and read that thread.  Janet Godkin was a nut case if she was real.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 27, 2018)

plpgma said:


> I do think it's funny that this particular post from 2017 is still being discussed here in 2018!


Some of us like to keep'm going as long as possible. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 27, 2018)

Makai Guy said:


> I see the one cited by alwysonvac also was in the Sightings forum.   And when you DON'T see the delete option you're in a public forum?
> 
> The permissions in the Private forums were not set the same as the public forums, and nobody has noticed it in the two years we've been on Xenforo.  I've now adjusted the permissions in Sightings/Distressed.   Let us know if you run into any problems.


I may have been in the Sightings forum also when I made that screen grab.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 27, 2018)

Most of the time when I'm responding to someone I quote their message, so that it's clear what I'm responding to.  Also if the OP goes back and edits the post, the original language remainsin my post.  

There have been instances in the past where problems and confusion were created when a poster who had been quoted, edited their posts and turned everything into gibberish - there was one person whom I suspected was doing that deliberately.  Quoting messages helped address that issue.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 6, 2018)

I'd like to be able to delete my own posts if the annoy me.
I once put myself in a killfile.
.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2018)

How about leaving things  alone for Right Now.


----------

